# problèmes avec mon Imac G5



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

bonjour à tous

j'ai un imac G5, 1,8, 17", de début novembre 2004, et depuis j' ai que des problèmes.

d'abord, quand je fais des travaux lourds (comme photoshop) le ventilateur fait tellement de bruit que j'ai l'impression qu'il va décoller, et régulièrement dans ces cas là il plante (écran gris et il demande de le redémarrer manuellement). même mon vieux imac g3 ne faisait pas autant de bruit.

ensuite les applications quittent tout le temps, même les applis comme safari et mail, et c'est chiant vu que cet ordi est mon outil de travail.

Puis j'ai l'impression qu'il chauffe anormalement.

Et enfin la petite goutte, depuis hier l'écran se recouvre de lignes pendant quelques secondes, ou j'ai des taches, et ce matin il est devenu tout blanc (obligé de redémarrer manuellement.)

J'envoie ce message car je suis perdue, que dois-je faire?
Je suis en stress car j'ai un diplôme à finir pour le moi de juin.

Merci


----------



## pmeignie (9 Mai 2005)

Salut , 

Ton ecran gris , ce sont des "kernel panic" parfois provoquées par des periph usb (comme modem) parfois par du hardware (comme barette ram ajoutée )
Aller voir ici :
http://www.osxfacile.com/kernel.html .

Pour ton écran ça me parait plus grave , un problème de carte graphique probablement 
Là ,  plutot passer le CD apple (livré avec machine) hardware test pour vérifier la carte graphique.
A mon avis il faut telephoner à la maintenance apple (apple care si tu l'as) ou faire jouer la garantie qui couvre le Hard pendant 1 an.
Bon courage
Philippe


----------



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

Merci Philippe

Le Kernel Panic doit venir je pense donc d'une nouvelle barrette de mémoire installée y a un mois ou deux.


Mais pour l'écran je n'est pas compris comment je dois mis prendre.
Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac, je peux appeler la maintenance mac?


----------



## silvio (9 Mai 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> 
> Ton ecran gris , ce sont des "kernel panic" parfois provoquées par des periph usb (comme modem) parfois par du hardware (comme barette ram ajoutée )
> Aller voir ici :
> ...


Oui ... encore que pour le bruit du ventilo et la température, on a une petite idée ...
A priori comme moi et quelques autres (une minorité nous dit-on ), tu as la chance d'avoir un iRasoir ... tu trouveras quelques fils de discussion (certains fermés d'ailleurs ) sur ce site ...
Et il faut savoir que passé une certaine température (le mien montait jusqu'à 85° !!!), il y a une sécurité qui éteint l'ordinateur.
En tout état de cause, tu vas avoir droit au changement de mid-plane, ce que je t'invite à refuser . J'en suis à ma troisième mid-plane, et ça ne marche qu'à peine mieux.
Demande le changement de ton iMac après récupération de tes données !


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,


Déjà un test que tu peux faire pour identifier le problème, est-ce que tu peux enlever la nouvelle barette de mémoire ?


----------



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... encore que pour le bruit du ventilo et la température, on a une petite idée ...
> A priori comme moi et quelques autres (une minorité nous dit-on ), tu as la chance d'avoir un iRasoir ... tu trouveras quelques fils de discussion (certains fermés d'ailleurs ) sur ce site ...
> Et il faut savoir que passé une certaine température (le mien montait jusqu'à 85° !!!), il y a une sécurité qui éteint l'ordinateur.
> En tout état de cause, tu vas avoir droit au changement de mid-plane, ce que je t'invite à refuser . J'en suis à ma troisième mid-plane, et ça ne marche qu'à peine mieux.
> Demande le changement de ton iMac après récupération de tes données !





merci

tu crois que je peux demander de le changer? Je l'ai depuis 7 mois!!!!!
Franchement ça serait génial

là je viens de faire Hardware, comme me l'a dit Philippe, j'ai fait le test long, et au bout de 25 minutes il a planté (écran de toutes les couleurs, j'ai redémarré manuellement) et les ventilos étaient à fond pendant les 25 minutes, c'était impressionnant.

C'est quoi la récupération des données? Je sais je suis nulle.
et le irasoir?


----------



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Déjà un test que tu peux faire pour identifier le problème, est-ce que tu peux enlever la nouvelle barette de mémoire ?




je vais essayer de l'enlever
merci


----------



## Applecherry (9 Mai 2005)

Récupération des données signifie tout simplement qu'avant de renvoyer ton ordinateur à Apple (si ils sont d'accord), tu ferais mieux de sauvegarder tous tes documents importants qui sont actuellement sur ton ordinateur en les stockant sur un disque dur externe que tu garderais chez toi pendant le changement de machine et qui te permettrait de copier tous tes documents sur ta nouvelle machine une fois arrivée...
Bonne chance


----------



## silvio (9 Mai 2005)

marl a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer de l'enlever
> merci


Vi. A vérifier avant toute chose : j'avais raté l'info tout focalisé que j'étais sur le iRasoir
Alors qu'est-ce ?
C'est le surnom que les malheureux possesseurs de la série d'octobre noir ont donné à leur mac bruyant, le bruit du ventilo du processeur s'apparentant à un ... rasoir.
Je ne sais s'ils accepteront de te le changer, mais il faut leur mettre la pression pour ...


----------



## pmeignie (9 Mai 2005)

Re ,
Le problème de la fnac c'est que pour le mac ils sont en géneral vendeurs mais pas du tout interessés sauf cas particulier.
Si tu y vas avec une panne intermittente , ils risquent de ne pas chercher à comprendre et l'envoyer en SAV de principe.
Si tu passes par apple care , ils vont te facturer l'appel (pour te le rembourser si ils constatent que tu as bien un problème hardware ), sauf si tu as pris l'extention de garantie .

En fait le mieux c'est parfois de demander conseil à un apple center si tu en as un à coté de chez toi : tu risques de tomber sur des gars qui vont essayer de te conseiller.
De toutes façons , les problèmes de carte graphiques sont bien connus sur le imac  (dèjà plusieurs threads sur le sujet)

Pour la sauvegarde , elle est toujours indispensable (en cas de panne inopinée).
Si tu est sous X.3.x je trouve que carbon copy cloner est le plus simple à utiliser si tu as un disque dur externe;
Si tu es sous tiger , CCC ne marche plus actuellement : il faut passer par utilitaire disque ou par des sharewares 
Si tu n'as pas de DDE (quel dommage) il faut que tu graves .

Philippe 

Arf Grillé


----------



## silvio (9 Mai 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Re ,
> 
> De toutes façons , les problèmes de carte graphiques sont bien connus sur le imac  (dèjà plusieurs threads sur le sujet)
> 
> ...


Tu développes ?
J'ai pas vu
Je fais une recherche


----------



## pmeignie (9 Mai 2005)

Re
Vu passer des threads d' imacusers qui avaient des pbs de "flou"  ou de lignes ou de luminosité héterogène sur leurs ecrans et qui se terminaient par un changement de carte graphique , ici par exemple :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=115744&hl=

philippe


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Mai 2005)

Si ça vient de la FNAC, alors tu peux l'envoyer au SAV, comme moi avec mon eMac. Ils ont pris... 2 mois pour le réparer, mais il était réparé.

Mais le top, c'est d'avoir un AppleCenter tout proche. Où habites-tu ?


----------



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Si ça vient de la FNAC, alors tu peux l'envoyer au SAV, comme moi avec mon eMac. Ils ont pris... 2 mois pour le réparer, mais il était réparé.
> 
> Mais le top, c'est d'avoir un AppleCenter tout proche. Où habites-tu ?





bin justement je reviens juste du magasin MAc de Strasbourg,
et ils vont me changer la carte mère, ils m'ont dit que tous mes problèmes venaient sûrement de là. 

en tous les cas je déconseille à tout le monde d'acheter à la Fnac, car le service après-vente est nul.


----------



## pmeignie (9 Mai 2005)

Re , 

Impec , comme ça ton  problème va être vite reglé.
Profites en pour leur demander de tester ta RAM :  je pense que les kernels peuvent venir aussi de là et ça serait dommage de récuperer une carte toute neuve et de te payer encore des KP 

Et tu as économisé le prix de l'appel à apple care .Ceci dit à mon avis ça vaut le coup de reflechir à prendre l'extention de garantie : tu as jusqu'à la fin de la 1ère année pour te décider .

Cordialement

Philippe


----------



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Re ,
> 
> Impec , comme ça ton  problème va être vite reglé.
> Profites en pour leur demander de tester ta RAM :  je pense que les kernels peuvent venir aussi de là et ça serait dommage de récuperer une carte toute neuve et de te payer encore des KP
> ...




merci beaucoup pour tes conseils.
je leur ai dit pour la Ram et de vérifier.

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait étendre la garantie, ça vaut le coup de réfléchir, vu combien coûtent les réparations, et je sens cet ordi tellement instable.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mon iMac G5 marche très bien depuis le mois de décembre... non stop 24/24.. pas un seul problème... Personnellement, je connais deux autres personnes qui ont un iMac G5 et eux non plus ils n'ont aucun problèmes...

Tu as du tomber sur une mauvaise série...


----------



## marl (9 Mai 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mon iMac G5 marche très bien depuis le mois de décembre... non stop 24/24.. pas un seul problème... Personnellement, je connais deux autres personnes qui ont un iMac G5 et eux non plus ils n'ont aucun problèmes...
> 
> Tu as du tomber sur une mauvaise série...



Merci c'est cool, j'espère vraiment que ça va aller maintenant.


----------



## silvio (10 Mai 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mon iMac G5 marche très bien depuis le mois de décembre... non stop 24/24.. pas un seul problème... Personnellement, je connais deux autres personnes qui ont un iMac G5 et eux non plus ils n'ont aucun problèmes...
> 
> Tu as du tomber sur une mauvaise série...



Ben ouais : la série d'octobre noir ...


----------



## Nico206 (10 Mai 2005)

Le miens est de Janvier... Irazor Inside


----------

